# Let's Welcome Shakespeare



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Let's welcome Shakespeare to the boards as a Knicks fan! Woo hoo! :cheers:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome Shakespeare!


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

Aw, you shouldn't have ...


Thanks. Die-hard Knicks fan, here.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Sonic fan first, but I like the Knicks.. Welcome! :cheers:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

wha-wha-what's the really?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Welcome to bbb.net, Shakespeare.

When you've finally had enough of the Kincks, drop that zero and get you a hero:

Golden State Warriors site 

:wink:


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

^lol


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Welcome to the board Shakespeare!


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone, and I'm happy to be here.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

To be or not to be, a Knicks fan, that is the question.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard! You picked not only a great site, but an excellent team forum to join. :cheers:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome shakespeare, btw, your books are hard to read and study.


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

bump


----------

